
The Best Steve Yegge Posts - koblenski
http://sam-koblenski.blogspot.com/2015/05/the-best-steve-yegge-posts.html
======
ojbyrne
I feel like "Execution in the Kingdom of Nouns" should be there:
[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/execution-in-
kingdom...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/execution-in-kingdom-of-
nouns.html)

~~~
koblenski
Yeah, I thought about that one, too. I felt like he covered a lot of the same
stuff in other posts I included, but that was definitely a good one. It would
have made the list a nice even 2^4.

~~~
Turing_Machine
If your mind isn't thoroughly made up, count me as another vote for that one.

------
nosefrog
I miss Steve Yegge! I go back and reread his posts every couple of months.

------
unwind
Why is there a lime-green space in the middle of a sentence in the second
paragraph? That was so distracting I failed to read the rest of the post.

It's very intentional, too, the markup goes:

    
    
        although&nbsp;a<span style="background-color: lime;"> </span>somewhat
    

Could it be a remnant of some grammar-correction tool?

